# There are many visitors here who ask for the way to the museum



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to tell people that in this area, there are many visitors who get lost and ask for a direction to the museum, because the area is a bit hard to navigate, and I have showed them directions many times. How can I tell them?


Täällä tulee monta ihmiset joka etsii museoon koska alueella on vaikea suunnistaa. Minä olen monta kertaa vienut teit paikkaan. (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Try some of these:

_Tänne tulee paljon ihmisiä, jotka eivät löydä museota, koska alueella on vaikea suunnistaa. Minä olen monta kertaa vienyt heidät perille. _(This means that you have personally taken them to the museum.) _Minä olen monta kertaa neuvonut heitä. _(This means you have given them instructions.)


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

Museohon suunnistaminen on monille (turistille) vaikeaa, siksi usein neuvon.

I would say it such shortly...
I think I dont have to say, that of course the inhabitants know the way and it is only for visitors a problem(so no "tulee")
I feel no need to talk about the area, just "finding the way to the museum"
and it is clear whom I help, of course these who got lost
and it is clear that I help to find the way to the museum and that I won't send them to the next pub
and I think often is "easier" than many times...

Please correct me, if I think wrongly


----------



## sakvaka

hullu_saksalainen said:


> Museoon suunnistaminen on monille (turisteille) vaikeaa, siksi joudun usein neuvomaan heitä.



With a few corrections, this sentence will be just fine.


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

Do I need "heitä", or could I leave it away without changing the meaning or sounding really bad?


----------



## somppu

Yep you need the 'heitä', without it the sentence doesn't sound good! You could probably get yourself understood but it just doesn't sound correct.


----------

